# Mapping Resources > Mapmaking Requests > [Paid] Full-Color Render of a Fantasy World Map

## termicky

Hi folks - I sincerely hope all's well.

I have an existing fantasy world map (original created through Inkarnate) that I would love to breathe some life into. The end goal is to take this finished project and print it on canvas as a gift - but I can also be convinced into traditional media rather than digital (which I'm sure would look just as beautiful as a hanging piece). The project would be to put an artistic spin on an existing map and its features rather than to build a world from the bottom up. The individual visits this forum and I'd like this to remain a surprise, so I will provide additional resources directly to any interested parties.

I've got roughly $300 USD to work with for this project. 

I have no preference in terms of style. I am open to all comers and I hope this catches an eye or two. Additionally, if you're not personally interested but know of any artists who 1) work in this general price range and 2) may be interested in a project like this, please feel free to refer them.

Thanks you very much for your time.

----------


## Ryan S. Thomason

Hello Termicky,

I'm a Scottish map-maker and illustrator with several years' experience in hand-painted maps up to 20" x 30" in size, if my style suits I can be reached at ryan@ryansthomason.com.

----------


## Kate2192

Hey Termicky, 

I'd also be interested in working on this project with you. You can check out my work at https://kate_moody.artstation.com and if you think my style would work for you you can email me at kateam@optonline.net. 

Hope we can work together 

Kate

----------


## Sapiento

Hi Termicky,

I'm interested. You can contact me at contact AT fantasy-map.net.

For examples of my work follow the links in the signature below.

----------


## Tiana

Depends on your timeline! I can't do a Christmas gift now but $300 is a workable range for my art. You will find my maps at my fantasy map portfolio or if you don't feel like going off-site I have an album of all maps I've uploaded onto this forum, https://www.cartographersguild.com/a...p?albumid=5931

----------


## vb.maps

Hello!

I would love to participate in this project! You can see my portfolio here - https://www.artstation.com/vb_maps and here - https://www.instagram.com/vb.maps/

If you are interested feel free to contact me at vdm.bulgakov@gmail.com and we can discuss everything.
Thank you in advance

----------


## TheDwarf

Hello Termicky,

I currently open for commissions and I'm interested in your project.

Please take a moment to check my work on the links below and if you are interested in working with me, please contact me at sergiocolauttiart@gmail.com

As you can see, most of my work is in a old style, monochromatic colours, but I do have some samples of rendered full colored maps. Make sure to check them!

https://www.instagram.com/sergio_colautti/?hl=en
https://www.deviantart.com/thedwarfa.../69837542/maps
https://www.cartographersguild.com/a...p?albumid=5559

Cheers,
Sergio

----------


## Cédric H.

Hello there!

I'm interested in your project, depending on what you require I might be able to have it done before x-mas. 

You can check out my portfolio here and if you are interested you can contact me at thefantasymapsforge@gmail.com

----------


## termicky

Thanks for so much interest, all - you've given us a lot to choose from, and a plethora of different styles. We'll start looking through portfolios.

----------


## WaterWitchRPG

Hello,

I don't know if you are still looking for the right cartographer, but given this thread is still open, I'll give it a try to introduce myself  :Smile:  

My name is Valerie and I'm a watercolor mapmaker. I create all maps by hand and then digitize them, they are available for printing. I work in the price range that you mentioned and have fantasy world maps before. Please take a look at my full portfolio on Instagram and let me know if you like my style.

If you are interested, you can DM me here or on Instagram, or send me an email valeriyazhukova ( at ) hotmail ( dot ) com.

Have a lovely day.

----------


## lepracauno

Hello!
I'm a freelancer illustrator and cartographer.
Your project is interesting, so please, check my website and let me know.
www.andreaalemanno.com

Best wishes
A

----------


## vb.maps

Hello!

I would love to participate in this project! You can see my portfolio here - https://www.artstation.com/vb_maps and here - https://www.instagram.com/vb.maps/

If you are interested feel free to contact me at vdm.bulgakov@gmail.com and we can discuss everything.
Thank you in advance

----------

